# cs46xx multi-channel + rear out

## Dolio

I thought maybe I should post this link here, as well, since some people might not make it all the way down to tips and tricks.

How to get your cs46xx card to do multi-channel + rear jack out + SPDIF (supposedly, I don't have equipment to test it).

Enjoy.

----------

## Emperor

Well i have a hercules game theatre xp pro. And this does NOT work for me :p

When compile the alsa vcs (from 06-08 and 18-08 ) with edited makefile i get some warnings when i do /etc/init.d/alsasound start. and when i do aplay blah.wav my total machine hangs. Altough I need the cs46xx module, I have a 4614/22/24 chip. The dsp hack seems to be mostly for 4630 i guess  :Sad: 

The 0.9.0_rc2 drivers of portage do work, but ofcourse no multisound.

----------

## Emperor

After working with the developer of this module, the problem is solved. Should be in the cvs realy soon i guess.

The problem was an error in hangling smp machines, which i have.

----------

## TwoSlick

I followed the instructions on that link with the latest CVS, but when I try 

```
/etc/init.d/alsasound start
```

My system locks HARD.

I thought it might be the alsactrl problem, but It even locks when I do

```
modprobe snd-cs46xx
```

I have a SMP Athlon MP 2000+ system.  Is there anything I'm doing wrong?

- Tim

[ EDIT ]  Oh yeah...  I have a Santa Cruz.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## rommel

i think it might be the latest cvs...it wouldnt work for me where the aug-20th release was working.....but i am installing 1.4 and kde beta now so i'll try it again when its done compiling.

----------

## TwoSlick

I downloaded the CVS again at a later date, and was able to get it to work this time.

HOWEVER....  the sound quality is poorer..  everything sounds like it has been flattened out.  Even the bass is very quiet.  I've tried using alsamixer, and experiment with the settings, but nothing is working.

Any ideas?

-Tim

----------

## evilDude

 *TwoSlick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> HOWEVER....  the sound quality is poorer..  everything sounds like it has been flattened out.  Even the bass is very quiet.  I've tried using alsamixer, and experiment with the settings, but nothing is working.
> 
> 

 

I've got the same problem.

My Terratec DMX Xfire is connected to my Yamaha dsp amplifier via optical toslink.

I'm using yesterday's alsa cvs snapshot (Sep 17), compiled with the new DSP flags.

The driver is working, i can hear sound, but with virtually no bass.

My amixer output:

```

...

Simple mixer control 'IEC 958 Input',0

  Capabilities: volume pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right 

  Limits: 0 - 32767

  Mono: 65535 [200%] 

  Front Left: Playback [off] 

  Front Right: Playback [off] 

Simple mixer control 'IEC 958 Output',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [on] 

```

regards,

the evil dude

----------

## weijia

I am trying out the Sept. 17 CVS, and I am also getting the problem of no bass.  I am also unable to use more than 1 channel at one. Is there some setting I need to change to enable full multichannel other than uncommenting the DSP flags in the driver? I am trying to use xmms and mplayer using their respective alsa drivers, but only one app can play at once. Any ideas? Thanks

----------

## Wedge_

Try using the alsa-driver-0.9rc3 ebuild. I've been using them for the last few weeks. They might need unmasked, but they work. You can't just emerge them as usual though if you want the multi channel sound enabled. Look in the Gentoo FAQ for the question about doing ./configure yourself, and install them that way. I also found that playing around with the 3D Control settings in alsamixer can make things sound better. 

Weijia, I use mplayers OSS driver instead. The ALSA driver doesn't usually work for me if I've got something else playing, and it'll work with some videos but not with others, while the OSS driver works with everything.

----------

## weijia

Wedge--I am actually using the SDL output right now in MPlayer and all seems to work well. However, no matter how I set the 3D settings I still get no bass from the speakers. Are you actually getting the same sound quality as the original cs46xx drivers?

----------

## Wedge_

I can't remember if it sounds as good as the rc2 drivers, but it's certainly good enough for me. My MP3's and videos sound fine, and that's all I was worried about  :Smile: 

----------

